# Eating a stinky Ram...will we regret it?



## Amandakae02 (Jun 10, 2016)

Hello, we bought two ram lambs last summer planning to butcher them in the fall, but then they bred all of our ewes and wanted to wait until the "breeding" blood got out of them. But now that the ewes have all lambed and we were getting ready to butcher, they got all stinky all of a sudden. I am guessing that a few of the ewes (katahdin and dorpers) cycled right away. One of them is mean and we have to either sell him or eat him within the next couple of weeks, I can't take it any more! The mean one is full Katahdin and around 14 months old. '

Oh, this will be our first sheep to butcher, we have only had lamb from the store. I am pregnant and a pretty picky eater, so I am afraid that if the meat is "gamy" I will not like it. I think we could sell him as a ram pretty easily, but then we won't have any lamb in the freezer, which would be a real shame. We have been waiting a long time!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

It will not be lamb, is not even mutton, you will know it was a stinky ram, no matter what. Even a lot of herbs and spices in sausage will not change that....James


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

"Lamb" is anything less than 1 year old.
Anything older is "mutton".

But with Dorpers and Katahdins the flavor is more mild than the wool breeds so even older animals will still taste fine.

The "stink" is on the outside.


----------



## Amandakae02 (Jun 10, 2016)

Bearfootfarm said:


> "Lamb" is anything less than 1 year old.
> Anything older is "mutton".
> 
> But with Dorpers and Katahdins the flavor is more mild than the wool breeds so even older animals will still taste fine.
> ...


Bearfoot, You are correct, he would technically be mutton now. What is so confusing, is that people speak with such confidence that we will taste the "ram" since he is sexually active, but others (like yourself) say that he should taste just fine. Have you personally tasted a sexually active ram? If so, then I guess I will just assume that everyone who says that it will taste horrible is just going on hearsay.... Or maybe something else. 

Is there anything in particular that we need to know for butchering him? Maybe the difference in opinion is that there is some kind of important step some are missing? We have butchered chickens but this will be our first large animal, we plan to do a good bit of youtubing....

Thank you for your replies.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Not a sheep person... Mutton, blehhhh.
Now that my disclaimer is out of the way, what about castrating him and feeding for awhile, anyone know if this would help with the stinky ram factor?

I do understand the OP wanting this wooly dude gone ASAP though! I guess I'm just wondering if that would make a difference in taste or not.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

*Castrating would help but still not lamb. IF he was thin, castrate and fatten quickly would help too. Need about 6 months. Trade or buy a young lamb (6 month old) since you think you can sell but if he is mean make sure and tell the buyer if they plan to use. If you do go ahead, make all sausage, make sure and remove all fat, I mean all, add 1/2 fatty pork if possible. Wear gloves when butchering, if you touch the hair side of the skin, change that glove before you touch the meat. I have made summer sausage adding 1/2 beef....James*


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you James!


----------



## Amandakae02 (Jun 10, 2016)

Yes thank you James, good to know. He is not actually mean, just pushy if I have grain. He just is not the gentle as a lamb ram that I am keeping. I am also expecting and I do not consider it safe to be in the pen with him if I have grain. And thanks for the tip on butchering.


----------



## manolito (Apr 7, 2013)

Prejudice comes in many forms. People make up their mind what tastes good or bad and most often have never tasted unusual dishes because they heard some one say it is awful. Reading your preformed opinion I would not butcher and eat especially if this is the first one and you have not eaten any sheep other than lamb chops out of a store. 

I have no patience for a ram that pushes or contacts a human. They take a one way trip to the dumps, dog food, or Bill food. When a ram is just weaning I convince them to stay away from people and never try to turn a ram to a eat out of my hand animal.

following James steps are good to follow in any butchering.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Up to 1 year = Lamb
1-2 year = Hogget
Over 2 year = Mutton

We just had Vinnie, our three year old Jacob ram butchered. We usually slaughter at a year, but have done 2 year wethers when life gets in the way. I can say that we do like the taste, but have found Vinnie to be quite tough (was expected) He is delicious ground and slow cooked, should make amazing stew.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Amandakae02 said:


> Have you personally tasted a sexually active ram?


Yes I have.

Any ram over 6 months old is "sexually active".
Most of my Mexican customers prefer intact males, and the older the better.

If you're concerned about strong flavors you can "brine" the meat by soaking overnight in salt water.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Only time I had Sheep it was wild several years old Ram. Dogs ate just fine.

I take that back I did have Lamb one time at a Mexican Party, they slow cooked it outside with lots of Red Chili and plenty of Beer. It was Good.

big rockpile


----------



## mustangglp (Jul 7, 2015)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Yes I have.
> 
> Any ram over 6 months old is "sexually active".
> Most of my Mexican customers prefer intact males, and the older the better.
> ...


I kind of put it out on Craigslist if people wanted lambs or withers most everyone seems to want rams unless they using for pets then they all want ewes. I did band as many as I could so I can hang on to them longer if need be. The Mexicans all want intact rams.


----------

